# Latvian: Jūs esat manējo eņģeli



## Nova_lady

HOLA A TODOS!!! Necesito saber que significa esa frase *Jūs esat manējo eņģeli*

... Creo que es latvia, pero, no tengo la más mínima idea de qué significa...Alguien me puede ayudar??

Oops! Estaba incompleta es

*Jūs esat manējo eņģeli ... Jūs esat manā sirdī ..!*


----------



## deine

Hola,

As I understand it means: You are my angel..... You are my heart. 
I am not absolutely sure


----------



## Nova_lady

Yes... That's the translation! Thank you very much anyways.  

Take care!


----------



## Flaminius

Sveika, *deine*.

I am trying to analyse the grammar of this sentence.  Maybe you could tell me why _manējo eņģeli_ is in singular accusative?  With _Jūs esat_ in plural, I thought the predicate should be something like; _manējie eņģeļi_.


----------



## deine

deine said:


> Hola,
> 
> As I understand it means: You are my angel..... You are my heart.
> I am not absolutely sure


 
Maybe second phrase means: you are *in*  my heart.


----------



## deine

Flaminius said:


> Sveika, *deine*.
> 
> I am trying to analyse the grammar of this sentence. Maybe you could tell me why _manējo eņģeli_ is in singular accusative? With _Jūs esat_ in plural, I thought the predicate should be something like; _manējie eņģeļi_.


 
_Jūs esat_ - in this sentence is singular polite form, that is why _manējo eņģeli_ is in singular accusative.


----------



## Flaminius

Oh, _Jūs esat_ as a polite reference to a singular person makes the predicate singular accusative?  Something new to me.  Thanks!


----------



## karuna

*



			Jūs esat manējo eņģeli
		
Click to expand...

*It sounds ungrammatical and probably is said by a non-native. The accusative case is not necessary here and using the polite singular, saying intimate things is also not natural in Latvian. But I perceive _manējo eņģeli _as the vocative case that is still grammatically out of place but better reflects speaker's intention.


----------



## Orion7

Nova_lady said:


> *Jūs esat manējo eņģeli ... Jūs esat manā sirdī ..!*


Literary it would be: «_Jūs esat mans eņģelis. Jūs esat mana sirds (manā sirdī)_».


----------

